# Rigid LED's



## LTZ25 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone have them on thier trucks ? I got a 20 inch e-2 hyper spot combo ordered for the front of my F250. I know I can only use it off-road or on a empty stretch of road .
Update , I got the light installed it's so bright on that deer filled hwy 16 at 5 a m
It makes me feel a little better .


----------



## badger (Nov 4, 2014)

I didn't go with Rigid, but with these bad boys. Better illumination than the Hella Rallye 4000's with HID's on my old truck. Quite pricy though........







ARB Intensity LED's and PIAA 570 LED's.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 5, 2014)

They lok great on the Ram !


----------

